
OmniFocus v Things – Mac / iPad / iPhone - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2010/08/omnifocus-v-things-mac-ipad-iphone/
======
wfarr
Things is nice but it really and truly does feel like development there has
majorly stagnated. They are providing small, incremental updates for various
features, but we've been waiting on the "coming soon" push notifications
support in Things for iPhone for a year now with no real changes beyond
delays.

~~~
kvs
The lack of over-the-air syncing is really a big pain! GTD apps are suppose to
empty your brain of unnecessary things but I still have to remember to sync.

------
ams6110
That's a lot to wade through to get to this conclusion: "There is only one way
to decide which App is best for you, and that is to try both."

~~~
kalid
Yeah, I really dislike those watered down, make-everyone-happy type of review
conclusions. Take a stand!

------
pssdbt
It's too bad Potion Factory never made the iPhone app they were talking about
for The Hit List, I'm a big fan of the desktop app.

------
martingordon
I have a strange relationship with OmniFocus. I hate thinking about using it,
but when I do use it I don't mind it. The Mac version is decent, but the slow
startup time of the iPhone app really destroys its utility for me.

That said, after plunking down $80 for the desktop version that I use but hate
thinking about, $20 for an iPhone version I never use, I just can't bring
myself to spending $40 for the iPad version without being able to figure out
if I'll actually use it first (I understand this is more a criticism of the
App Store rules than of OmniFocus specifically).

~~~
drewcrawford
If it helps, I've actually ditched the desktop version in favor of the iPad
client, except in the limited case of moving tasks from e-mail to OF.
Everything else I do on the iPad client now.

It's fantastic. Forecast view is probably one of the best things to ever
happen to me.

------
adamhowell
If you'd rather use a webapp, I've been using Nirvana (<http://nirvanahq.com>)
-- basically Things in the browser -- pretty happily for the past couple of
weeks.

I was previously a Remember The Milk-er, but was never 100% satisfied with it.
Nirvana suits my organizational style much better.

------
devin
I have owned and used pretty much every single GTD app on the market.

OmniFocus has been the winner for me simply due to its maturity. I use it in
conjunction with org-mode for Emacs. org-mode is what I use for managing my
code and computing environment. OmniFocus is bigger picture: "Call so-and-so
@Phone"

I have to also drop my hat in the ring for TaskPaper. It's quite well done.

However, OmniFocus is unfortunate in the sense that you cannot export a flat
file. It also is unfortunate how big of a behemoth the iPhone application is.
I wish they'd include a standalone quick entry application so I don't have to
load the entire database every single time I use the app.

------
dlsspy
I just want a client that works with org-mode. I have that for iPhone, but not
_quite_ for iPad or Android just yet. That's where it gets universal for me.

~~~
pietrofmaggi
What do you use on the iPad?

On my iPod touch I use mobileOrg (<http://mobileorg.ncogni.to/>) with Dropbox
sync and it works very well.

And using emacs+org-mode on my Mac (or Windows or *nix) machine I have all my
stuff in text files (with a backup on dropbox).

And org-mode can do a lot more: Emacs Org-mode - a system for note-taking and
project planning Google Tech Talks

    
    
      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJTwQvgfgMM

~~~
dlsspy
Yeah, mobileorg is decent on the iPhone, but iPhone apps on the iPad are just
useless. I basically don't do it and hope it gets updated before I get too
frustrated and try to get involved. :)

